# Recovering from a system crash with a second tank



## VisualPoetry (May 16, 2006)

As some of you may know, I had the misfortune of having my 250 gallon reef crash this winter and it has been a heck of a time recovering from it.

Thanks to the numerous awesome people who helped out, I am now on my to recovery.

Since this hobby is quite costly, I decided that I needed frags to help with the propagation of my main tank. The challenge was that frags in my main tend to get lost.

So I decided to start a second 40g cube to grow out frags.

The following are some photos of the rebuild (taken today).








- start of the frag tank








- tank and stand








- McGiver'd light mount inspired by the awesome folks in this community








- frag and main tanks side by side








- the main tank as of 15 minutes ago.

Thanks again for the tremendous support and assistance.

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

